# Indonesian woods??



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2013)

I was given a whole bunch of pallet wood from Indonesia- at least that is what is stamped on all of it. I was wondering if anybody has a clue as to what these 2 pieces are. It was planed-crudely when I got it. sanded to 180 and a little finish on the right side. Lighter one is a little lighter then walnut and darker one is heavier and harder. End grain sanded to 180.

[attachment=28045]

[attachment=28046]

[attachment=28047]

[attachment=28048]


----------



## bench1holio (Jul 22, 2013)

mike, from over here it looks a lot like Australian blackwood (acacia melanoxylon) :dunno:


----------



## phinds (Jul 22, 2013)

Could be rubberwood but I wouldn't bet on it. Is it light? Heavy?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2013)

Second one is heavier then walnut- lets say hard maple. first one is probably just a little lighter then walnut. Sorry about the end grain shots- I tried them through my large magnifying glass.
These are 2 of probably 15 +- different kinds of wood I got in pile.


----------



## indonesianwood (Jul 22, 2013)

I guess Leucaena leucocephala or native here called petai cina for that lighter.
Second is look like acacia.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 22, 2013)

indonesianwood said:


> I guess Leucaena leucocephala or native here called petai cina for that lighter.
> Second is look like acacia.



Thanks arya- I will look those up and post my thoughts. I was hoping you would answer.


----------



## indonesianwood (Jul 22, 2013)

I will try to answer mike tought I am not good on wood identify.:D
mine second option is narra for first picture


----------

